# 8 T5 tek sunlight supply



## LATINO (Sep 29, 2011)

I have 4 year old 8 T5 light system, comes with 4 new still in package ATI light bulbs. 

Asking $275 firm


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

a few things
1. Windsor is a bit far
2. What size?
3. wrong section


----------



## reefer (Jan 23, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> a few things
> 1. Windsor is a bit far
> 2. What size?
> 3. wrong section


thank's Denis very nice system bought from you.


----------

